# Picked Up A GTL-10 & 6P



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

After taking into consideration what all you guys told me (great advice by the way), I went today and picked up a Glock GTL-10 and SureFire 6P. That 80 lumens is something to behold for a first time SureFire owner, like myself. He even threw in 6 SureFire 123A Lithium Batteries. Total price out the door was $180.00. Hell, I have about 10 flashlights around the house, yet the only two I trust are my Streamlight Stinger Hp and my Maglite 2 D cell. Which both are way to big to carry daily. I bought one of those Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme Led lights (1watt), and it ain't worth a damn. It won't even stay turned on half the time. I finally smartened up and realized you get what you pay for. Forgot to mention, that GTL-10 is pretty darn bright too.

GLOCK 21 (Short Frame) w/ GLOCK GTL-10 and SureFire 6P


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice! Great photo too.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Seems a little much. How much was the GTL-10 by itself?


----------

